
Ask HN: Simple screen recorder for Mac? - chatmasta
I’m looking for a really simple screen recorder to use to keep clients updated on local development. It needs to record smooth video (so react interactivity doesn’t look janky), and preferably make it very easy to share those videos.<p>Any recommendations?
======
mtmail
Open Quicktime, then 'File' > 'New Screen Recording'. It allows to select a
region of the screen. Sharing has a couple of default, the one for iphone
generates small *.mp4 files.

~~~
charlieegan3
This. There's also [http://recordit.co/](http://recordit.co/) which is good
for GIFs in PR comments (it costs money for the non-janky version)

------
niftylettuce
Kap [https://getkap.co/](https://getkap.co/)

or

Quicktime

